# Arthritis - please advise!



## BenP (Mar 28, 2009)

I have a fourteen year-old Pom that has arthritis (rear hind leg). He was doing well when we started him on Metacam but after a little while (stupid of me, but, I forget the exact time frame), he had diarrhea. I don't think it had to do with the med but since I couldn't pin down the exact or certain cause, we called the vet and he went off it for a short time period. I was feeding him cooked chicken and rice (he wouldn't eat the rice) until now. We're going to put him back on the metacam. The bowl movements are okay now - when he goes. 

He did well as soon as we started it. Within a couple of days, he was able to walk without limping much. He also looked like he was in a lot less discomfort. But, since the diarrhea episode, he has been off it for several days. But, now he's limping and you can tell the arthritis is bothering him more. He won't walk much outside. Just sits after urinating. He's also turning away from liver treats and even the chicken, stuff he'd usually get excited over. I'm concerned. 

Can anyone advise? The vet is not very helpful. I am planning on buying one of those joint health powders. Even though he isn't eating much, I still think I should get him something that has glucosamine, chondroitin and MSM. What do you think? 

I hope he'll be okay. I guess the problem now is that we have to get him to eat a real meal so that the medicam can be administered. He has poor oral health (bad teeth) and a heart condition (has meds for that). He is spoiled though. He is picky with food and likes lots of petting. I just hope it's a matter of time until he eats and feels better from the medicam and whatever joint health supplement we give him. But, I would really like some feedback.


----------



## Goldylover2 (May 1, 2014)

Here's a link to a site that offers an all natural glucosamine. I used to give it to my golden when she was 8 and had stiffness when getting up. After giving this to her, her arthritis went away. Only Natural Pet Glucosamine + Asta Dog Cat Supplement


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

I have a 14 yr. old Golden. We give her a glucosamine supplement (although she's never actually been diagnosed with arthritis) and she gets around pretty well for her age-still goes on 20 min. walks 2-3 times a week! I've never used it, but I've heard really good things about Rimadyl (I not sure if I spelled that right). Its a pill I believe. Ask your vet about it. Also, if you are worried your vet is not being very helpful, maybe consider asking around and getting another opinion? Hope you can find something that works soon!


----------



## 2tired (Oct 19, 2011)

You can also give him omega 3. As well, ask your vet about cartrophen injections.


----------



## BenP (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you for the replies! I didn't emphasize enough that my dog is not eating. He hasn't eaten for at least a few days. I just brought him to two vets. One, the usual vet wasn't very helpful and to be honest, they are irritated about a previous vet bill. My Pom was attacked a few years back. This vet applies so much interest and I am caregiving for a disabled mother. Anyway, the main issue is that the vet that looked at him suggested it might be stomach issue but of course, it is potentially several other problems. I was told blood tests and an ultrasound (he might need to be on IV? fluids) would be at least $700 if not more if he needs more tests. So, they presume I can't pay for it so they don't really want to treat him any more (well, the attitude implied that to me).
I was told to see how he does but plan for 'end-of-life-care.'

I don't even know what is exactly wrong so I want a diagnosis or someone to at least investigate further. So, I went to another vet. I got some pain meds (tramadol), an anti-nausea injection and some gastro-health can of dog food. I'm hoping the can will help but not too excited about it. I'll be pleasantly surprised if he eats it. I am worried that it is stomach related or that the only way they'll find anything is by tests that involve anesthesia. With his heart murmur, I don't know if they'll pursue that. 

I'm left hoping the new vet's path of healthcare ultimately helps but if it doesn't... I don't want to think of that scenario.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I keep my old guys arthritis at bay with a mixture of rimadyl, fish oil, glucosamine, and tramadol for bad days.

Does he need to eat a lot for the metacam? My go to for a dog that won't eat is green tripe. I've also had luck with a mix of boiled hamburger and some canned pumpkin.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

BenP said:


> Thank you for the replies! I didn't emphasize enough that my dog is not eating. He hasn't eaten for at least a few days. I just brought him to two vets. One, the usual vet wasn't very helpful and to be honest, they are irritated about a previous vet bill. My Pom was attacked a few years back. This vet applies so much interest and I am caregiving for a disabled mother. Anyway, the main issue is that the vet that looked at him suggested it might be stomach issue but of course, it is potentially several other problems. I was told blood tests and an ultrasound (he might need to be on IV? fluids) would be at least $700 if not more if he needs more tests. So, they presume I can't pay for it so they don't really want to treat him any more (well, the attitude implied that to me).
> I was told to see how he does but plan for 'end-of-life-care.'
> 
> I don't even know what is exactly wrong so I want a diagnosis or someone to at least investigate further. So, I went to another vet. I got some pain meds (tramadol), an anti-nausea injection and some gastro-health can of dog food. I'm hoping the can will help but not too excited about it. I'll be pleasantly surprised if he eats it. I am worried that it is stomach related or that the only way they'll find anything is by tests that involve anesthesia. With his heart murmur, I don't know if they'll pursue that.
> ...


I'm so sorry that you have so much to deal with and that your boy is not doing well. In my experience, things that can cause a dog to stop eating include pain (the metacam should help with that), blockages of various kinds, and kidney issues, among others. Checking for kidney issues typical begins with a urine test, which is not terribly expensive. If there is a kidney problem, a special diet will help to ease the dog's distress and restore his appetite. My super-senior Golden gets weekly injections of Adequan that work wonders to ease his arthritis pain and restore mobility. Acupuncture can also help, if that's an option for you.

Good luck and please keep us posted.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*BenP*



BenP said:


> Thank you for the replies! I didn't emphasize enough that my dog is not eating. He hasn't eaten for at least a few days. I just brought him to two vets. One, the usual vet wasn't very helpful and to be honest, they are irritated about a previous vet bill. My Pom was attacked a few years back. This vet applies so much interest and I am caregiving for a disabled mother. Anyway, the main issue is that the vet that looked at him suggested it might be stomach issue but of course, it is potentially several other problems. I was told blood tests and an ultrasound (he might need to be on IV? fluids) would be at least $700 if not more if he needs more tests. So, they presume I can't pay for it so they don't really want to treat him any more (well, the attitude implied that to me).
> I was told to see how he does but plan for 'end-of-life-care.'
> 
> I don't even know what is exactly wrong so I want a diagnosis or someone to at least investigate further. So, I went to another vet. I got some pain meds (tramadol), an anti-nausea injection and some gastro-health can of dog food. I'm hoping the can will help but not too excited about it. I'll be pleasantly surprised if he eats it. I am worried that it is stomach related or that the only way they'll find anything is by tests that involve anesthesia. With his heart murmur, I don't know if they'll pursue that.
> ...


BenP

I am so sorry your Pom is not feeling well, but if he isn't eating that is an emergency. Honestly, without them doing the tests I don't know how they can diagnose if anything besides arthritis is going on.


----------



## BenP (Mar 28, 2009)

GoldensGirl said:


> I'm so sorry that you have so much to deal with and that your boy is not doing well. In my experience, things that can cause a dog to stop eating include pain (the metacam should help with that), blockages of various kinds, and kidney issues, among others. Checking for kidney issues typical begins with a urine test, which is not terribly expensive. If there is a kidney problem, a special diet will help to ease the dog's distress and restore his appetite. My super-senior Golden gets weekly injections of Adequan that work wonders to ease his arthritis pain and restore mobility. Acupuncture can also help, if that's an option for you.
> 
> Good luck and please keep us posted.


Thanks. The vet's recommendation included stopping the metacam for now, though. 

I will try to include all relevant info: time line is like this:
1) arthritis - limp from right leg - vets seem to think it could be back-related - he's had a slipped disc in his back a couple times (in the past) at least
2) he's on heart meds - vetmedin, benazapril, furosemide 
3) after the last slipped disc - he got tramadol and a steroidal med, prednisone
He continued on the prednisone but I convinced a relative to stop it since it was counter to the cardiac/heart meds (Vet agreed)
4) soon after - had metacam to help with arthritis - everything seemed good for around 2 wks
5) had diarrhea - brownish/black - I believe this is a really bad sign. Right? (Internal bleeding is what ppl say - but, if it's only a couple times?) Happened at least twice - metacam was soon stopped thereafter
6) vet said to stop metacam and feed cooked chicken and rice (he doesn't touch rice - he's a picky eater
7) stool returned to normal - but only had two 'normal' bowel movements - hasn't had any more since

Now, he won't eat much. Touches scraps sometimes depending what it is. Turns away from most treats. 

8) The vet prescribed 'gastro-health' canned food but he barely touches it. 

I wonder why there hasn't been a urine test requested. Also, the current pain meds are the tramadol (25mg). But, he was really groggy - the one I got was the small green capsules with powder in them. I have since been asked to give him half. But, it's difficult! I open it and there's just powder there. I don't know what to do with it since he won't eat!  I tried to mix it with peanut butter since I do that with his heart pills and he likes peanut butter. It didn't work well. 



Karen519 said:


> BenP
> 
> I am so sorry your Pom is not feeling well, but if he isn't eating that is an emergency. Honestly, without them doing the tests I don't know how they can diagnose if anything besides arthritis is going on.


Which tests? Which tests should they do? Should I request something?

I think it's a stomach thing but maybe I'm wrong. I'm not an expert. I took him out this afternoon. He seemed better at walking but not by much. Turned down the canned food. A relative had a frozen dinner and offered a bit of the chicken in that and he took it. But, when I took him out, he tried to eat some grass. What does that mean? Anything significant? Dogs often do that, though, right? 

I don't know what to do. I think urine test, blood test are not intrusive. They should do that this week. Right? I think any of the ultrasound/x-ray/endoscopy require anesthesia and they probably won't do that with his hear murmur, right? I don't know what other tests they can do. 

The 2nd vet (I'll refer to the other vet as the '2nd vet' or 'new vet') also mentioned something about thyroid condition (and I read online about cushing disease) because of the thinning hair and full belly. But, my dog doesn't vomit that much (only twice in the last two weeks) - one time was the typical yellow bile and the 2nd was bringing up some chicken soup - we didn't know what to do. It wasn't my food choice but he was eager to eat it.

The latest idea is to boil some chicken and cook it in some chicken broth heated on the stove. Is that an okay idea? I'm thinking of what else to feed him because it seems (sometimes) that he does have an appetite. He looks alert and is curious what we are eating. He also seems interested in some food until he smells it or sees it up close. He was interested in some treats from some dog owners we know. I think he wants to eat sometimes but although there is some appetite, something is just not (feeling) right, so he declines. If it was pain from the arthritis, how to know? What could he have besides the tramadol? 

However, not knowing the exact problem makes it difficult to treat as has been mentioned. But, which tests are most likely to diagnose the problem? :-(


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I would start with a full blood panel plus thyroid. Also a urinalysis.
Metacam and prednisone are not a good mix. They weren't taken together were they? Do you only have 1 vet? If more than 1, make sure all if them know exactly what meds he is on.


----------



## BenP (Mar 28, 2009)

Jennifer1 said:


> I would start with a full blood panel plus thyroid. Also a urinalysis.
> Metacam and prednisone are not a good mix. They weren't taken together were they? Do you only have 1 vet? If more than 1, make sure all if them know exactly what meds he is on.


Oh, I meant to reply to your previous message. He is such a picky eater. I wish he liked canned pumpkin. I tried to get him to eat that one time he had diarrhea. It's a food he already declines (before this health issue). 

No, those meds were never used at the same time. We did the weaning-off period in which the pred was lowered and then he was taken off before starting the metacam. 

I guess I can say I have two vets now. What's a 'full blood panel?' I will contact the vet on Monday and inquire if he can get those tests. It sounds totally reasonable. I guess I was really hoping that the new canned food would be appealing. I did mention that I'd like the blood tests if nothing works this weekend.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

My vet has what they call a senior profile. It checks the liver, kidney, pancreas function plus the routine stuff like white cells, red cells etc... Usually thyroid is a different test.

My 14 yr old lab is on rimadyl and it is important to keep an eye on his liver and kidney function. He gets the full bloodwork every 6 months since starting rimadyl. I'm not sure if metacam is treated the same. I was told to stop the rimadyl if he ever got diahrrea. I would want to make sure his liver and kidneys are good before starting him back on metacam if it has the same potential to cause damage.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

BenP said:


> ...I wonder why there hasn't been a urine test requested. Also, the current pain meds are the tramadol (25mg). But, he was really groggy - the one I got was the small green capsules with powder in them. I have since been asked to give him half. But, it's difficult! I open it and there's just powder there. I don't know what to do with it since he won't eat!  I tried to mix it with peanut butter since I do that with his heart pills and he likes peanut butter. It didn't work well.
> 
> Which tests? Which tests should they do? Should I request something?
> 
> ...


Eating grass is normal. I wouldn't worry about it unless the dog eats so much grass that he throws it up. 

Urine tests are not at all intrusive and also not expensive. You just have to catch some urine and take it to your vet for testing. It's a good idea to keep the urine in the refrigerator until you take it in later that day. The tests I would look for are those for kidney and liver function. Your vet will know which ones they are and can probably do them in the office, giving you immediate results and recommendations about food and medication if problems show up.



BenP said:


> The 2nd vet (I'll refer to the other vet as the '2nd vet' or 'new vet') also mentioned something about thyroid condition (and I read online about cushing disease) because of the thinning hair and full belly. But, my dog doesn't vomit that much (only twice in the last two weeks) - one time was the typical yellow bile and the 2nd was bringing up some chicken soup - we didn't know what to do. It wasn't my food choice but he was eager to eat it.


Thyroid function is tested via a blood sample. The "full panel" thyroid tests are needed to make sure the dog isn't hypothyroid. Hypothyroidism is very common in Goldens, especially older ones. The good news is that the medication is not expensive and it solves the problem with no side effects that I have ever seen. I've been hypothyroid myself for decades and have had three Goldens with this condition, too.



BenP said:


> The latest idea is to boil some chicken and cook it in some chicken broth heated on the stove. Is that an okay idea? I'm thinking of what else to feed him because it seems (sometimes) that he does have an appetite. He looks alert and is curious what we are eating. He also seems interested in some food until he smells it or sees it up close. He was interested in some treats from some dog owners we know. I think he wants to eat sometimes but although there is some appetite, something is just not (feeling) right, so he declines. If it was pain from the arthritis, how to know? What could he have besides the tramadol?
> 
> However, not knowing the exact problem makes it difficult to treat as has been mentioned. But, which tests are most likely to diagnose the problem? :-(


Adequan injections help my dogs with arthritis, making a difference that is astonishing. The injections make Joker vomit, but a dose of Cerenia given immediately after the injection prevents that. Cerenia might also help with other vomiting issues, though you want to know the cause instead of just treating the symptom.

For a Golden, 25 mg of Tramadol is not enough to be therapeutic. The recommended dose for my 80 pound Joker is 100 mg twice a day. He doesn't need it right now, though, since Adequan and rimadyl are working for him.

Cooking chicken and rice for your boy is a fine idea. To save some work and mess, you can make a large batch and freeze individual portions for later use. But remember that after an episode of vomiting, a dog needs to go 24 hours without eating to let the digestive tract settle down. Then gradually ease him back on food, starting with about a quarter of a normal meal. If he keeps that down for 6 hours, you can offer half a meal. 

Good luck and please keep us posted. Many of us have been where you are now. It's hard and we do the best we can for them.


----------



## BenP (Mar 28, 2009)

I took him to the Vet again yesterday. He got the blood tests (including thyroid) and an anti-nausea injection. The tramadol was reduced from 25mg to 10mg. Note, he is a Pomeranian (although, probably a mix - he is larger than the standard Pom - maybe mixed with Spitz or something? I read smth about 'middlespitz' someplace). He weighs 22.9 lbs. 

I don't bother cooking rice any more for him, he declines it each time. He declines any canned food I offer him. Sometimes, he eats chicken. I boiled some chicken breast, warm up chicken broth and mix it. I added chicken soup (strain out most of the juice). Yesterday, he had what I consider a good day. He ate what I gave him and when we went outside, he walked longer than usual. He did his usual sit and wait for a while catching the nice breeze. He also had a half decent bowel movement. Not exactly back to normal but at least, it still wasn't totally watery and it was a decent brown colour. 

He also had an appetite last night. He was looking for scraps at midnight and was eager to watch what we were doing and to be petted.

But, today, he brought up some of his food, some noodles and some liquid. 

I wonder if the blood tests will show anything of note. I hope it's positive, though.


----------



## BenP (Mar 28, 2009)

The liver and kidney values are a bit high, I was told. Discussed with vet about doing an abdominal ultrasound. My dog is eating a bit better... not large meals, I feed small portions and he eats a bit and then has had enough. About four or five hrs later, another small meal. 

I spoke to the vet on the phone today. We discussed all the possibilities. A lot of info to digest. It's possible the values are a bit high just from old age and maybe his heart condition. Does that sound plausible? I would have been told if they were at critical values, though, right?

Should I read the results as relatively neutral/so-so/not too bad? Could be worse news? 

My dog also seems a bit hungry at night time, like late at night around 11/midnight. He is like a scavenger looking for scraps on the floor but there's nothing there - usually.  I guess that is good. 

I'll probably think of something else (to include in the update).


----------



## BenP (Mar 28, 2009)

Goldylover2 said:


> Here's a link to a site that offers an all natural glucosamine. I used to give it to my golden when she was 8 and had stiffness when getting up. After giving this to her, her arthritis went away. Only Natural Pet Glucosamine + Asta Dog Cat Supplement


Btw, thanks for your suggestion. Have you read anything up on the liquid form? I read that it's the best form to use. A pet store suggested to use powder over capsules but I read that liquid is the best option if available. What do you think?

Well, for now, I am trying to find out what happened. I am concerned that the NSAIDs/Metacam resulted in bad side effects. Very worried about that. The next test will probably be an abdominal ultrasound. 

My dog is eating but he is so picky. Doesn't eat much usually but when he does eat something, it's usually cooked chicken. I guess that is better than not eating. The bowel movements aren't very often but at least there's no diarrhea right now (knock on wood).


----------



## BenP (Mar 28, 2009)

Is there any remedies to try for diarrhea considering he has kidney/liver/gallbladder issues? Also, he has arthritis but I was hoping to discover some natural remedy (food or?) that I haven't tried or thought of yet. 

I think the kidney/liver etc. problem along with all the meds is contributing to the diarrhea. On occasion, it is formed but most recently, it's watery light brown. I just want him to be comfortable and improve his quality of life. We know a final vet visit is to come eventually. But, he has an appetite for a few foods and still likes to be petted and enjoys treats (mostly from some dog owners in our building!). 

Thanks for any suggestions and/or advice.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Have you tried adding canned pumpkin to his food? That helps my guys with diahrrea.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Also, my vet gave me another pill to add to my guys mix. It is curcuVet-SA150. It is curcumin (which I think is basically tumeric) and says it is recommended for hepatic, musculoskeletal, & GI support.
I don't know that it helps but I give it to my guy.


----------



## BenP (Mar 28, 2009)

Jennifer1 said:


> Have you tried adding canned pumpkin to his food? That helps my guys with diahrrea.


Yes, I've tried that in the past when he had diarrhea. Unfortunately, he doesn't care for it. I wish there was some way to add it to something he likes but he's more picky than ever - from his health problems and/or since he had a decreased appetite at one time and I tried different things until he started eating deli chicken/turkey. I figure that isn't very good (high in sodium, I believe) but that is the only food he consistently eats right now.


----------



## BenP (Mar 28, 2009)

Jennifer1 said:


> Also, my vet gave me another pill to add to my guys mix. It is curcuVet-SA150. It is curcumin (which I think is basically tumeric) and says it is recommended for hepatic, musculoskeletal, & GI support.
> I don't know that it helps but I give it to my guy.


I welcome all ideas and I do mean it! That sounds good. I know natural ingredients and food is the best to use but supplements/pills is easy to try since I can get him to take anything like that with peanut butter on it. 

Btw, I really screwed up -made a mistake. I just read that you are supposed to fast after diarrhea. My vet didn't tell me this! :-/

I read that before and forgot. Well, I made fish/haddock for his dinner although he didn't have much. He also had a couple of chicken morsels from a frozen dinner (it is another food item he eagerly eats). Not a large meal, though. I hope it doesn't take much toll on his system - if he has diarrhea again next bowl movement (I suspect and fear he will), I'll make him fast for 12 hrs w/ rice water. I think probiotic powder is good, too?

I read something about baby food but maybe that's for when he starts to eat again?

Also, there are various reports of using Imodium and KaoPectate? However, my dog has various gastro-intestinal issues (kidney, liver, pancreas, gallbladder) so I'm not sure about those 'solutions.' I guess I should contact the vet about those? I won't do any of those for now but the rice water sounds like an okay idea, right?


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Do you give him probiotics?
Ask your vet to see if Tylan powder would be appropriate.
When my last golden had diahrrea with her cancer my oncologist ended up putting her on Tylan powder and it worked great.
She also had me give her something called Rx clay that also seemed to help.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Yes, my vet also had my cancer girl on immodium.
Since you've got some liver/kidney issues going on make sure you talk to your vet about adding anything new.

When Kenzie was a puppy she got pretty sick with coccidia. After fasting her for the night I started her on small meals of boiled hamburger and sweet potato purée baby food. I've also heard of people feeding the meat baby foods. Just read the ingredients to make sure it is 100% sweet potato (no added sugar) or 100% meat


----------



## BenP (Mar 28, 2009)

Many thanks for these suggestions!  No, no probiotic yet. I will ask the vet about these ideas. Hopefully, they are interested in at least one of these ideas.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Can your boy have cheese? Most dogs like it and it helps to bind things up.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Your vet*



BenP said:


> I welcome all ideas and I do mean it! That sounds good. I know natural ingredients and food is the best to use but supplements/pills is easy to try since I can get him to take anything like that with peanut butter on it.
> 
> Btw, I really screwed up -made a mistake. I just read that you are supposed to fast after diarrhea. My vet didn't tell me this! :-/
> 
> ...


I would check with your vet on what to feed him and about the Imodium, KaoPectate and the curcuVet.


----------



## BenP (Mar 28, 2009)

I fed him baby food (organic chicken and organic sweet potatoes) mixed with 100% puree pumpkin and peanut butter. I need the peanut butter with it as he is more willing to eat it and I have to feed it by hand. I try to feed him this when he's really hungry so he's more willing to take it.

I was going to prepare ground (minced) turkey (lean) next. I don't know if he'll eat that, though. I thought to make it for dinner? Or when he seems hungry again.

The lastest development is he wants to eat grass when I take him outside. I think he wants to have a normal (or normal as possible) bowel movement so he is feeding on grass. Or he's really hungry. I took him outside before feeding. I thought if he has to urinate or something, he will be more comfortable for eating. But, maybe he was hungry? Or his system is bothering him? I don't know. 

We were discussing an appt. with the vet. I think he is struggling at times but then he seems content in his dog bed. He wants you to pet him and scratch his chest (lives up his paw). So, what to do? :-(

I perceive a negative vibe from the vet. I know they want to help but maybe they don't want to treat much longer because they know our money situation is getting worse.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

How is your little one doing, any improvement?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ben*



BenP said:


> I fed him baby food (organic chicken and organic sweet potatoes) mixed with 100% puree pumpkin and peanut butter. I need the peanut butter with it as he is more willing to eat it and I have to feed it by hand. I try to feed him this when he's really hungry so he's more willing to take it.
> 
> I was going to prepare ground (minced) turkey (lean) next. I don't know if he'll eat that, though. I thought to make it for dinner? Or when he seems hungry again.
> 
> ...


Ben: I think many times dogs eat grass when their stomach is upset. I would take him to the vet to be looked at and to get advice on how to feed and on medication, etc.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ben*

Ben

They should be able to tell how his kidney's are functioning from the complete blood test.
Did they say?
Did they do a urinalysis?
We had a dog with kidney failure-we weren't aware she was in kidney failure.
She had stopped eating and drinking and wouldn't go to bathroom.


----------



## BenP (Mar 28, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Ben
> 
> They should be able to tell how his kidney's are functioning from the complete blood test.
> Did they say?
> ...


I don't understand your first question, sorry. Can you elaborate?

They didn't say much about how it should be functioning. Or the liver. 

They did a urinalysis. I am giving amoxicillin and clavulanate potassium tablets U.S.P. for this. 

He eats but sparingly. Also, it's unpredictable of what he is willing to eat but it's always something with protein. Imho, that's a problem as he's obviously not getting enough nutrients. But, he either is not interested in vegetables or doesn't like them. He's really picky but his taste buds don't include most greens. I wish he liked green beans and/or peas but is usually not interested. This was even before the condition deteriorated. He has an enlarged liver and gall bladder with excess bile that is not moving properly. He has several large cysts in both of his kidneys. The blood work showed high liver and kidney values. 

They think it is either cancer, pancreatitis with secondary effects on the liver and kidney that might include infection from bacteria. 

There hasn't been an x-ray yet but I am wondering if something is really bothering his system, his stomach or these problems or potential problems from the diagnosis effects how he feels after eating. He sometimes is restless looking up or moving around in his bed. But, I'm worried about him not having bowel movements. Might be constipation now? I think vegetables would help but how to make him eat any?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Poor boy! Fingers crossed that you know what you're dealing with soon so that you can put together a plan of action.

For what it's worth, I have one of my goldens on a probiotic and metamucil every day. I serve it with canned pumpkin. I know you mentioned your guy doesn't like canned pumpkin. My other golden doesn't either. I bake sweet potatoes and mix the two together with metamucil and it helps with the diarrhea. Also good for constipation.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

It might be just my latest fixation because it affects Joker, but has your vet checked his blood pressure? Hypertension...a.k.a. high blood pressure...is linked to many things, including weakness in the back legs and renal problems. The test is similar to the one for humans, except that the cuff goes around the base of the dog's tail. If hypertension is a problem, the generic meds are quite affordable. After only two days, we are already seeing a difference for Joker.

I hope something equally simple helps your boy.


----------



## BenP (Mar 28, 2009)

Blood pressure is good. Weight has gone down slightly. He's doing a bit better, knock on wood.

Two troubling things, though: 1) he has a strange 'wound' on his upper side. He was attacked by a dog off a leash quite a few years ago and I figure there must be some relation. This was just noticed recently. He's been brushed and has been to groomers and pet stores for a shampoo this year so the 'wound' is recent. I put on ointment and gel every day but I am still concerned. What's below the scabby part, I wonder. 
I don't know even know what to call it and the vet won't tell me or doesn't know.  Something might have developed from the wounds from before plus the kidney/skin condition (worsening)?

2) the picky eating still. Although, he's way better than before. I mostly cook his meals, alternating between chicken and turkey. I have seen another holistic vet. I hope to add supplements soon. 

The other part of #2 is probiotics. I am out of the one I was prescribed but I wonder if I should resume with a new bottle or investigate other options. It's Florentero. 

Can anyone comment on this and/or any of the other topics? 

I am desperate to help him as I think he's uncomfortable when I apply the gel/ointment and I am worried about the sore/wound healing. 

His bowl movements are okay so far but not every day. But, it s firm and not loose most of the time. I am not sure how much the probiotics help but with his picky eating, I think I want him to have some kind of probiotic.


----------



## BenP (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi...anyone want an update?

GoldensGirl, no blood pressure was taken recently, AFAIK. Should I ask for this next time there's an exam? How much does it cost?

I switched him to frozen raw food - prepared raw food that thaws out and is ready to eat. He's doing pretty good on it, I think.

He is having some probs with the arthritis. I got Glucosamine, Chrondroitin and MSM liquid mixture from another vet but he doesn't want it, orally. He doesn't like anything like this or anything near his mouth unless you're giving him a treat. 

Any advice?


----------

